# wheat, dairy, egg free cake



## sophy_v (May 20, 2006)

My babe will turn one next month. Can anyone post a wheat, dairy, and egg free cake recipe?


----------



## acqua di mama (Apr 8, 2005)

Double Chocolate Cake

1 1/2 cups Gluten free flour (rice, soy, bean or potato or a mix)
1 cup packed brown sugar
1/4 cup cocoa powder
1 tsp baking powder
1/2 tsp salt

1 cup water
6 tbsp canola oil
1 tbsp vinegar
1 tsp vanilla

in an 8 inch square pan stir GF flour, sugar, cocoa, baking soda and salt. make a well in center of dry ingredients. Add water, oil, vinegar and vanilla. Stir until smoothly combined. Bake in a preheated 350 oven for 30 minute. but test after 25. serve with frosting.

I teach recipe modification for allergies and sensitivities...this is a good choice for your little one!


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

I use a mix (where's that bag?) by Gluten free Pantry. I love it. I just use enerG egg replacer or banana in place of egg, and rice milk for the frosting. Good Luck! BTW- their spice cake is my dh's favorite and he isn't gluten free!


----------



## acqua di mama (Apr 8, 2005)

banana as an egg replacer! that's great, I'm going to try that. I have always used a commercial brand.


----------



## fireflies~for~me (Jun 24, 2003)

I just found THE MIX OF ALL MIXES!!!
This Allergen-Free Company called "The Cravings Place" created by a Culinary Inst. of America Grad who happens to have Celiac. She is out of Bend OR, so we can buy locally here in WA, but you can order online.
http://www.thecravingsplace.com/

WOW-the texture, the taste, the authenticity is the best gluten free product I have found so far. I've tried the Choco Chunk Cookie Mix and the Ooey Gooey Brownie mix...both excellent. She does use real sugar, but overall the ingrediants are very basic...nothing wierd like Garbanzo Bean FLour-I just don't like that taste! Brown Rice flour works so much better and someway, somehow, she has found the perfect ratios!!!

Just made the choco Chunk cookies for my Benjamin's 1st birthday party today..He's gonna get a candle in his


----------



## fireflies~for~me (Jun 24, 2003)

oh and the above mix mentioned is DAIRY< WHEAT<GLUTEN<EGG<NUT FREE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I only added cold water and like Earth Balance.


----------



## Mom2Emmaline (Feb 2, 2008)

That cake recipe looks great, as my daughter is turning 1 at the end of next month, but I wonder about the cocoa powder!! Isn't chocolate something you wait to give babies until they are at least 2 yrs old?? Perhaps cocoa powder is different? If anyone knows, I'd appreciate it. Also, do you think I could use banana as a replacement for the brown sugar and also reduce the canola oil?


----------



## KatFioWeir (Sep 3, 2013)

Hi I was looking on the net and found your recipe . My God-Son turns 6 next month and has *never ever *eaten a cake.

every birthday so far he has had icecream cake . So this year I said to his Dad , that I would do some research and see if I can make him one..

so thanks for the info.....cause I didn't know if it was possible


----------

